# Streetlow Magazine Kicks off it's 2014 Let Me RideTour in Salinas, Ca. March 9th 2014



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*Streetlow Magazine Car Show 

Let Me Ride Tour 2014

The Sports Complex in Salinas, Ca. March 9th 2014

**Salinas, Ca. RAIN DATE OF MARCH 16th 2014*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be there...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo big Gilbert...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


> *Streetlow Magazine Car Show
> 
> Let Me Ride Tour 2014
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz CC will be there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST SOCAL/NORCAL WILL BE THERE


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Life's Finest will be there


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

anything on performers yet


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming too.

How far is this from Hollister?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

watsonville Riders will be in the house


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Chicago Sept 7th :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

DEVOTION CTC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

San Jo family first will b there


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Streetlow....


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

latins finest cc/bc will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

LowriderLobo said:


>


Lobo what's up its Steph..Tony's lil sis..hope all is well..been a min since I seen you lmk wen show in San Jose I WNBA see u guys n gypsy n eddie.love him too xoxoxo


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

Any l.a updates?


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTMFT....


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

U guys having a hop?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

$20 Tickets are being sold at:

Tickel me Pink
1294 N. Main St.
Salinas, Ca. 93906
831-998-7778

Exclusive Ink
927 N. Main St.
Salinas, Ca 93906
831-444-8910

Express Mart
836 North Main St.
Salinas, Ca 93906
831-754-1998

Mystyle
345 S. Main St.
Salinas, Ca 93901
831-756-2041

Gilbert's Auto Detail
140 Grove St. 
Watsonville, Ca 95076
831-840-9119

All pre-sale tickets are $20


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

~esjmami~ said:


> Lobo what's up its Steph..Tony's lil sis..hope all is well..been a min since I seen you lmk wen show in San Jose I WNBA see u guys n gypsy n eddie.love him too xoxoxo


GYPSY LIVES IN TEXAS AND EDDIE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH STREETLOW FOR YEARS NOW


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> U guys having a hop?


YES


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

LowriderLobo said:


> GYPSY LIVES IN TEXAS AND EDDIE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH STREETLOW FOR YEARS NOW


Dam didn't know the 2nd part..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE’S *
*HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

*SINGLE PUMP:
FIRST PLACE: $500.00 & TROPHY


DOUBLE PUMP:
FIRST PLACE: $500.00 & TROPHY


RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $500.00 & TROPHY


GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
*THREE MAKE A CLASS*
 ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes:T~T~T~


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Been keeping an eye on the weather forecast... Say it should be sunny..... Is the show still on for the 9th??


----------



## SP69 (May 30, 2013)

How's the weather looking? What do you guys think, it will rain or no?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Lookn good for sunday TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LowriderLobo said:


> Lookn good for sunday TTT


TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

SP69 said:


> How's the weather looking? What do you guys think, it will rain or no?


hope not we r rolling up there!:thumbsup:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> hope not we r rolling up there!:thumbsup:


Latins finest going up north........


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes:T~T~T~ will b out there...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes yes TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT... !!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

See u in salinas homies


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Latins finest ready


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club already chilling at the momo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest representing from Watsonville to the inland empire to Orange County!!!! One family!!! TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Posted up chilling.. good turn out. LATIN WORLD her to support. .


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Cars are still rolling in!!! Dayyyyyum


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

Post up pictures.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's the pics that Latins finest bc took. LATINS FINNEST Watsonville......inland empire....Orange County!! 
























My nino Joaquin


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest invites all you to our upcoming events....in so cal.......
Car cruise from corona park to fairmont park in riverside.....we have a photographer and taco guy $1 tacos 




Lowrider bike cruise on the beach in Huntington Beach


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BlitZ said:


>


Good video!!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## cruz 209 (Jul 3, 2009)

TTT it was a good turn out homies


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx STREETLOW for another great best way to start the car show season. It was great seeing old friends and even made new ones hope everyone made it home safe and see you all at the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

we came from so far but we all had a great time !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

More pics of the ladies please


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

My pics are up...
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741846.100005334035712&type=1&l=490d20c35d


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

View attachment 1122145


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Had a great time.. good show.. good turn out.. :thumbsup:.. see you at the next one..


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## rickylow (Mar 12, 2014)

clean show clean everything hot girls and this was my favorite


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry I didn't take lots of pictures but the next show Ill have lots


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that came out to salinas. We had more cars than last year, it was a good turn out.


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

Much props to Streetlow, great turn out....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT! For the Big Homie's!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


 Where is this at.?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ray-13 said:


> Where is this at.?


Its on the flyer homie. Jaguars in Phx AZ.


----------

